# Caltrate and kidneys



## scout2001 (Nov 26, 2001)

I am thinking about Caltrate. My concern is:I have a calcium oxalate kidney stone that has not moved very much. I have known about the stone for about 2 years. Not sure how much longer it has been there.Will the Caltrate negatively affect this stone and probably produce more stones?Since my PDA does not access this newsgroup, it would be great if you could also Email a copy of info to scout2001###mailandnews.comThank you!


----------

